# Tony Fisher's largest Master Pyraminx in the world



## Tony Fisher (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I'm not fed up making big puzzles yet so here's my monster Master Pyraminx. It's fully functional and all work was done by hand (no 3D printing). It has an edge size of 52cm and weighs over 4kg.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 1, 2017)

Haha those stickers!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 1, 2017)

nice
you could likely make a master giant jing's pyraminx or Halpern-Meier-Tetrahedron by simply bandaging


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 8, 2017)

Speeded up solve video with music-





Same solve but normal with dialogue-


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 1, 2017)

Construction video now uploaded.


----------

